# First Trip And Rain



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Went last night after the radar cleared of major storms. Had a long boat ride to where I wanted to go and hit the water at 8. Before the tide started pushing out hard the water was not too bad, but got worse the harder it pushed. Man it felt good to be back at it. Quality of fish were great and had a couple run on me that were good ones. First fish was 20 inches and managed 10 from 14 to 22.The pic on the cooler are the 3 best. About midnight it started to rain and scalded it to the ramp. First trip last year was April 6 and numbers were better, but not quality.It has officially begun.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice mess of flounder ! Time for me to get my lights ready.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice bunch of flounder


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great look'in flattys there. Thanks for the pics and the report!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like a couple nice doormats there- reminds me of the old days!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fine mess. They look pretty thick to have recently spawned.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish Terry. Glad to see you found some clear water


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome Terry. Ready for one of those trips that take you to the fish house. Its comin.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Five//Pictures are deceiving.The fish had the length, but were definitely not fat. All fish had empty stomachs and would have weighed more in a couple of months.Not alot of bait in the shallows at all yet.Ron, have to renew the hook and line and thats next on my list. Right now 10 is the limit.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

It's fun sticking those things! I hope these fish stay this big! Last fall was depressing!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> Five//Pictures are deceiving.The fish had the length, but were definitely not fat. All fish had empty stomachs and would have weighed more in a couple of months.Not alot of bait in the shallows at all yet.Ron, have to renew the hook and line and thats next on my list. Right now 10 is the limit.


I think the water temps are keeping the bait sparse. Another couple weeks and I think you'll see a big improvement.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report. Very good photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish Terry!!!! I'll be gigging FL a lot more this year. I'll pm you and explain.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You coming over to my neck of the woods Elliot?


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice fish,Cobia season almost over,will see you on the water,Have a good one


----------

